# Sharing my epic fail



## xs0ymilk (Aug 12, 2014)

So I've snowboarded three times last season and fell in love though I'm not that great at it. My legs always felt awkward and no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't seem to maneuver quite right. 

After learning about bindings, boards, and equipment on the forums. I realized something about the board I borrowed from my sister last season. First fail, it was a directional board and I was using it the wrong way. She rides regular and so do I so I never changed how the front foot was tilted towards the nose of the board. Apparently, it wasn't really the nose. 

Second and the biggest fail of all. The left binding was mounted onto the right foot and vise versa. Holy moly. How the hell did I miss that.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Mmm, sounds more like your sister's epic fail.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

The good news is you fell in love with snowboarding even with your setup being jacked up. Plus, lurking these forums helped you get things squared away. It sounds to me like your 2nd season is starting out on the right foot and you'll progress quickly. Now just make sure your bindings are centered properly with minimal boot overhang. Good luck!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, I hope your at least a hot chick, that over rides a lot of stupid......


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

It was a fail that some brah did not notice your setup.


----------

